# Seafrance Carnet tickets



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

For anybody interested I sent the following email to Seafrance:

"Hi, I see from the details regarding the Seafrance Carnet ticket that one of the conditions is "This offer is not available for vans and supplements apply for motorhomes (for certain dates and for motorhomes over 5.5 metres in length) £25 supplement applies when booking peak dates - which are specified as above " 
Could you tell me what the supplement (if any) for a six metre motorhome is, on sailings that are not included in the 'which are specified as above' list. "

and got the following response:

"Thank you for your e-mail. 
I would like to advise you that at the time of sending you this e-mail, there is a £12.50 supplement per metre or part thereof for motorhomes over 5.5m. 
If you would like to make a booking, please contact our Travel Consultants on 0871 222 0711 and we will be happy to assist you. 
With kind regards 
Stewart Morrison 
Reservations Agent 
SeaFrance "

Could work out as expensive crossings, although the convenience is superb.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Murano said:


> For anybody interested I sent the following email to Seafrance:
> 
> "Hi, I see from the details regarding the Seafrance Carnet ticket that one of the conditions is "This offer is not available for vans and supplements apply for motorhomes (for certain dates and for motorhomes over 5.5 metres in length) £25 supplement applies when booking peak dates - which are specified as above "
> Could you tell me what the supplement (if any) for a six metre motorhome is, on sailings that are not included in the 'which are specified as above' list. "
> ...


There's a thread with much discussion of the carnet here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-548950.html#548950

Those of us who got the rate before the length supplement was imposed (12 May?) have got a good deal.
For our 7.25m Suntor autostratus EB we have paid £32 per crossing. (£192 for the 6 crossings) on our carnet.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Those of us who got the rate before the length supplement was imposed (12 May?) have got a good deal.
> For our 7.25m Suntor autostratus EB we have paid £32 per crossing. (£192 for the 6 crossings) on our carnet.


B**ger I knew it was too good to last. ah well back to the days of shopping around to see who offers the best deal. Still it was good while it lasted


----------

